# astur leonés



## belano75

el otro día le eché un vistazo a la wikipedia en astur-leonés y me quedé perplejo de lo distinto que es del español estándar. vivo en alicante así que toda esa zona de españa me queda bastante lejos. tengo varias preguntas: ¿los hablantes de astur-leonés consideran su habla como una lengua o como un dialecto primario del español? ¿de verdad se sigue hablando así en los pueblos o es más bien una cosa del pasado? ¿Considerais que los textos de la wikipedia son realistas o exageran un poco para remarcar la diferencia con el castellano? (en mi pueblo se habla una variante del murciano, y algunos autores exageran al intentar reflejarlo por escrito) también me gustaría saber si es posible encontrar alguna grabación en internet de gente hablando en astur leonés. bueno, muchas gracias, y espero que alguien me eche un cable!


----------



## claro

Por lo que he leído sobre el astur-leonés (principalmente en Wikipedia), parece que sí se considera un idioma distinto al castellano, y no un dialecto del mismo. Por curiosidad, he buscado unos textos en astur-leonés para ver si puedo entenderlos, y la verdad es que para mí (como extranjero con un nivel intermedio de español) no me parece tan distinto del castellano (teniendo en cuenta que se supone es otro _idioma_), y creo que he podido entender al menos el 90% de lo que he leído; aunque estoy seguro de que si se tratara del idioma hablado, proabablemente no entendería casi nada.
A ver si hay algún hablante del astur-leonés que nos pueda informar más sobre el tema.


----------



## cuchuflete

www.radiosele.net     (siente la *radio* n'asturianu calcando la escoyeta "escúchanos")


----------



## claro

Gracias, Cuchuflete.  
Lo sorprendente es que también he podido entender la mayoría de la letra de las dos canciones que he escuchado.  (...muy bonita música céltica, por cierto).
Realmente me sorprende que se considere un idioma distinto si hasta yo puedo entenderlo (y espero no ofender a nadie por decir eso...)


----------



## belano75

hola charo, que tal? 
evidentemente yo también entiendo el A-L, lo que pasa es que yo pensaba que la diferencia sería mucho más anecdótica. hace años tuve unos amigos asturianos. tenían acento y utilizaban algunas palabras distintas ("guajes" por niños, "ye" por es, etc.) pero, por lo demás, su forma de hablar tampoco era muy diferente del español estándar. por eso me sorprendió bastante la wiki.

sobre el tema de si es una lengua o un dialecto, creo no lo conozco lo bastante para opinar. yo tenía entendido que era un dialecto del español, por eso preguntaba. me interesa saber que piensan los lingüistas, pero también como lo percibe la gente de allí. el tema de poder entenderlo o no, creo que no es muy decisivo. casi cualquier español puede entender el italiano escrito y el portugués escrito, y no creo que por eso dejen de ser lenguas distintas. aunque también es cierto que en españa mucha gente identifica, equivocadamente, la palabra dialecto como "habla de segunda categoría, de gente inculta" y por eso nadie quiere hablar un dialecto.

bueno, pues yo insisto, me gustaría que alguien de la zona publicase su opinión, y gracias a los que ya lo habeis hecho.

saludos!


----------



## claro

belano75 said:
			
		

> el tema de poder entenderlo o no, creo que no es muy decisivo. casi cualquier español puede entender el italiano escrito y el portugués escrito, y no creo que por eso dejen de ser lenguas distintas.


Hola belano,
Estoy de acuerdo con lo que has dicho, y yo también (como mero estudiante de español) generalmente puedo entender un texto (siempre que no sea algo muy complicado o técnico) en portugués o catalán, por ejemplo. Pero en cuanto al portugués hablado, no me entero de casi nada, y con el catalán probablemente menos de 50% (bueno, estoy siendo optimista ).
Por eso me ha sorprendido que haya podido entender la mayoría de la letra de esas canciones en astur-leonés, porque me imaginaba que sería todo al contrario.
A juzgar por lo que escuché en esa emisora, realmente creo que me costaría más entender a alguien que habla un andaluz cerrado que a un hablante de A-L. De hecho, si no supiera que estaba escuchando otro idioma, estoy seguro de que habría adivinado que era un dialecto (no tan fuerte) del castellano.
Pero a mí también me interesa mucho saber qué opinará sobre todo esto alguien de la zona donde se habla el astur-leonés...
¡Saludos!


----------



## vicenbj

Hola:
Yo soy leonés, y tengo que decir que el idioma leonés o "lliunes", es un idioma, no un dialecto, ya que proviene directamente del latin, y no del castellano.
Hasta el siglo XV convivian en los distintos reinos de España los idiomas, leones, navarro-aragones, gallego-portugues, castellano y catalan.Muchos de estos idiomas fueron absorvidos por el castellano, por intereses politicos, el cual fué relegando a los demás a un segundo plano.
Es un error por tanto, pensar que estos otros idiomas provienen del castellano, por muy parecidos que sean entre si.
Incluso en algunos documentos historicos se habla de que el castellano es bastante posterior a estos otros idiomas.


----------



## mikelet

wei hola! soy un interessado en aprender la lengua leonesa... si alguien me ayudara...


----------



## anapc

Yo creo que el Astur-leonés no es una lengua sino un dialecto del castellano, es el dialecto que se puede oir en algunos pueblos de la montana leonesa, casi ya en la frontera con Asturias. Sería un poco exagerado considerar ese habla como otra lengua.


----------



## Fernando

Y sea lo que sea. ¿Es el bable u otra cosa?


----------



## castellano

Como había supuesto, existe mucha desinformación (justificada) acerca de la lengua astur-leonesa.
Yo he leido algo acerca del tema e intentaré arrojar algo de luz sobre esta lengua. Veamos:

Remontémonos a tiempo lejanos, a hace unos 1000 o 1200 años, cuando los árabes controlaban la antigua Hispania y los cristianos estaban refugiados en las montañas del norte. Bien, en aquela época, del latín hablado en Asturias se generó una lengua autóctona que hoy llamamos "bable" o "asturianu". Con el paso del tiempo, el reino cristiano astur fue reconquistando terreno, hacia el sur, y con esta expansión territorial fue la lengua. 
El centro político del reino también se desplazó hacia el sur, estableciéndose la capital en León. Surgió así el reino astur-leonés, que se expandió aún más hacia el sur y que acabó fusionándose, políticamente, con el reino de Castilla (¡oé Castilla!) en 1230.
Como se puede entender de esta breve explicación, la lengua hablada en ese antiguo territorio había surgido en el norte (Asturias) y se había expandido hacia el sur (León- Zamora-Salamanca- zonas de Cáceres) e incluso en algunas otras zonas del reino de Portugal (Miranda de Duero) y de Castilla (en La Montaña, hoy conocida como Cantabria).
Fue una lengua rica, con literatura propia, que se vio arrinconada por la expansión (natural y no forzada- de esto estoy casi seguro) del castellano.

La lengua astur-leonesa, QUE (CONTRARIAMENTE A LO DICHO EN OTRO POST) NO ES UN DIALECTO DEL CASTELLANO, está actualente muy fragmentada. 

Que yo sepa, en Asturias hay más de veinte sub-dialectos (según comarcas) correspondientes a tres dialectos principales. Existe una Academia de la Llingua Asturiana y se enseña el bable o asturianu en la escuela. Mucha gente de Asturias habla una mezcla de castellano y bable, aunque el bable sólo lo hablan gentes de zonas rurales apartadas.

En León, la variedad LEONESA (llamado LEONÉS o LLIONÉS) del bable sobrevive a duras penas en los recónditos valles del norte, hablado sólo por ancianos. La provincia está lingüísticamente castellanizada, aunque sobreviven giros y palabras remanentes del antiguo leonés. 
Lo mismo pasa en zonas de Salamanca, Zamora y Cáceres (en donde hay una asociación para la promoción del dialecto leonés propio, el *castúo*). 

En todas las provincias mencionadas hay pequeñas asociociones que intentan recuperar lo poco que queda del leonés, sin mucho éxito.

Lingüísticamente el bable/leonés se distingue del castellano en su entonación, en la forma de hacer diptongación y en otros rasgos gramaticales más complejos que no recuerdo bien.

La intelegibilidad con el castellano es muy alta, pero, aun así, animo a la gente a oir un diálogo en "asturianu cerráu"...a ver lo que se entiende, es curioso 
Yo he tenido la ocasión de oir a gentes de Cantabria (pasiegos) hablar en su dialecto propio y os aseguro que es algo muy curioso e interesante lingüísticamente.

Salud y paz


----------



## vince

en europa occidental, todos los dialectos son "idiomas", si el asturiano y el gallego son idiomas distintos, por qué se consideran el alemán suizo, el francés walon y el italiano milano como dialectos, si no son inteligibles con el idioma estándar?

para mí, si  uno no habla el idioma pero lo entiende porque habla otro idioma relacionado, el primer idioma es el mismo idioma que el segundo.

el problema es cuando existe un continuo dialectal, en ese caso, si idioma A y B son inteligibles, y si B y C son inteligibles, pero A y C no lo son, 
los hablantes de B se pueden considerar como hablantes de tanto A como C.


----------



## Jellby

La "interinteligibilidad" a veces es difícil (por no decir imposible) de definir. Muchos portugueses nos entienden bastante bien a los españoles, pero en general a los españoles nos resulta mucho más difícil entender el portugués, algo menos a los que vivimos a un par de kilómetros de la frontera. Dicen arriba que no es sencillo entender a alguien que hable asturiano cerrado, pero tampoco lo es muchas veces entender a alguien en tu propio idioma si no estás acostumbrado al acento, a mí me cuesta entender a gente de pueblo (y no hablan ningún otro "idioma", ni siquiera puedo decir que hablen castúo) y conozco gente del norte de España que apenas entiende a los andaluces... Por supuesto, los del pueblo y los andaluces entienden a los demás perfectamente.


----------



## vicenbj

Vean un texto sacado de una encicolpedia:

Los romanos comenzaron la ocupación de España el año 218 a. C. A lo largo de una dilatada empresa conquistadora, su lengua, el *latín*, se fue extendiendo por todo el territorio. Las lenguas que hablaban sus pobladores desaparecieron todas, menos el vascuence. *La romanización impuso*, pues, *unidad lingüística a la Península*.
El latín que la gente hablaba era el *latín vulgar*, es decir, la variedad coloquial y descuidada de dicho idioma.



> Siguiendo las normas del foro, hemos procedido a editar este post a fin de no infringir las leyes de derechos de autor.


----------



## belano75

Escribo para comentar los posts de vicenbj. No introduzco como cita ninguno de los dos dada su larga extensión.

Una lengua es un sistema que puede estar dividido en subsistemas regionales. A estos subsistemas se les llama "dialectos" cuando existe una diferenciación sintáctica significativa con respecto al sistema general, y "variantes" cuando no la hay y esta diferenciación es de tipo fonético o léxico.
Los dialectos y las variantes, a su vez, pueden ser primarios o secundarios. Primarios son aquellos que aparecen al mismo tiempo y que, en su conjunto, forman una lengua. Secundarios son aquellos que aparecen posteriormente como consecuencia de la expansión de la zona de uso de una lengua. El español tiene varios dialectos primarios (el astur-leonés, el castellano y el navarro-aragonés) y muchas variantes secundarias (murciano, andaluz, canario, etc).
Por lo tanto, decir que el astur-leonés es un dialecto primario del español no quiere decir proceda de él. Quiere decir que es uno de los subsistemas que surgieron sincrónicamente y que en su conjunto forman la lengua. Lo que ha sucedido con el caso del español -y ahí tienes razón- es que por motivos políticos el dialecto castellano se expandió, y territorios como Léon o Aragón se castellanizaron lingüísticamente.
Entonces, ¿qué es el astur-leonés? ¿Es un dialecto primario que surgió al mismo tiempo que el castellano o incluso antes que él pero que forma parte con él de un mismo sistema o constituye por sí mismo un sistema diferente? Desde el punto de vista estrictamente gramatical ése es el debate, y yo no puedo opinar porque no conozco el astur-leonés. De todas formas, mientras estudiaba en la Universidad todos los autores que consulté lo presentaban como un dialecto, aunque evidentemente todas las teorías son discutibles. Luego está el debate desde el punto de vista sociolingüístico, es decir, como perciben su realidad lingüística los propios hablantes. Este era el tema que me interesaba principalmente cuando inicié este hilo, y en cierto sentido he recibido respuesta, aunque de manera indirecta. 
Si vicenbj considera que el leonés es una lengua distinta, yo lo respeto totalmente. Repito, no conozco el astur-leonés, no puedo tener una opinión personal sobre el tema. Simplemente he escrito este post para comentar algunos conceptos que él utiliza de manera inexacta.


----------



## Jellby

Por cierto, que según el DRAE, el sueco no es más que un "dialecto del nórdico"


----------



## vicenbj

> El español tiene varios dialectos primarios (el astur-leonés, el castellano y el navarro-aragonés


Comentando esta frase, que ha dicho belano75, ¿significa entonces que el castellano, el idioma que se habla hoy en dia es un dialecto del "español"? ¿entonces cuando hablas de " español" a que idioma te refieres?
¿dirias entonces que el castellano (o español, como se conoce en el resto del mundo) no es mas que un dialecto?
Creo que te estas liando un poco, sobre todo porque, segun la misma constitucion española, al hablar de "castellano" y "español", estas hablando de lo mismo.Algunos autores sostienen que la denominación con que se debería conocer la lengua común que hablan y entienden todos los españoles debería ser _español_ y la palabra _castellano_ se debería aplicar sólo al dialecto de la lengua que se habla en Castilla.La lengua española se denomina "castellano" debido a que se origino en Castilla y despues se extendio por todo el territorio español, debido a la supremacia del reino de Castilla sobre el resto de reinos peninsulares.
Segun belano75, si el leones, es un dialecto, tambien lo es el castellano (español).
Otra cosa, el astur-leones, y el leones, son cosas diferentes.


----------



## Artajerjes

Todo comentario y aporte ha sido bastante enriquecedor, aunque sugiero  no se tomen posturas personales y no se escriban deducciones emocionales.
Adelante que el tema esta interesante!!!


----------



## ed-hipo

definir parece ser el poder de decidir qué es una cosa. defino el mundo q me rodea mediante palabras q elijo yo dentro de la carpeta q me sirve de cerebro.  para distinguirme, tener una identidad propia en medio de un grupo q esta él mismo dentro d una colectividad etc... al decir q una chica es "una zorra" o q el hachis es "chocolate" intento comunicar un punto d vista q me permite aduéñarme del objeto del q hablo. vulgarizar a la mujer, ponerle una cara simpatica al hachis, asi tengo poder sobre las cosas lo q me permite acotar el mundo en el q vivo. Lo q no tiene nombre no existe. Lo q me interesa es ser el dueño de mi mundo, q mis valores sean los justos y q no sean criticados.
 Ahora si prentendo dirigir una comunidad con hegemonia y todo tengo q estar seguro de q todos los miembros de mi comunidad van a definir el mundo del mismo modo q yo. Pero como sé q todos no son borregos, tendré q crear una moral y leyes q me permitan marginalizar -al menos simbolicamente- a los q no opinen como yo. y una y otra vez gracias a las palabras podré definir lo q son, es decir, decidir de lo q son. Ellos también lo haran refiriendose a mi pero como no son sino una minoria la gente dira q buscan complicaciones cuando yo -creador del sentido comun- ya lo tenia todo claro. 
 en fin definir no es una Verdad sino una herramienta que usamos para auto-justificarnos dentro del mundo. La objetividad es la subjetividad consensuada, siempre podremos evocar hechos historicos, fechas etc pero los hechos historicos han sido relatados por grupos subjetivos, ya lo decian a principios del siglo pasado, la Verdad es la suma infinita de las verdades.
 en fin cual es la diferencia entre el español, el castellano, el gallego, el francés etc...? depende de la presion ejercida por los grupos q andan por la calle con la pegatina orgullosa en la frente q dice "francés "gallego", "español"...", a quién le importaba saber si estaba hablando inglés o americano hace unas decadas? y ahora q es sabido q el gobierno d EEUU y W. Bush van haciendo jilipolleces por todas partes, pareces un tonto cuando hablas con acento americano... no me sorprendera nada el dia en q Inglaterra se convierta en una colonia de EEUU y q digamos q el ingles es un dialecto del estadounidense...
 un abrazo a todos


----------



## vicenbj

Ed-hipo, bastante polemica trae ya el asunto, como para encima meternos en filosofia.


----------



## vicenbj

Como nota a tener en cuenta, decir que el leonés no se habla solo "en los recónditos valles del norte, hablado sólo por ancianos" como se ha dicho en un post anterior, sino que actualemnte se habla por mas de 55.000 personas, en Leon, Zamora, Salamanca, y en la zona oriental de Braganza en Portugal y cada vez mas, ya que desde el Conceyu Xoven, la Universidad de León, el Conceyu de la Mocedá de Llion, Formientu ( de Zamora) y otras muchas organizaciones están tratando de que el lliones vuelva a tener presencia.De hecho en varios ayuntamientos leoneses, incluido el de la capital, vuelve a utilizarse en algunas de sus comunicaciones, y hay varias publicaciones que se hacen en "nuosa llingua".


----------



## diegodbs

> ¿los hablantes de astur-leonés consideran su habla como una lengua o como un dialecto primario del español? ¿de verdad se sigue hablando así en los pueblos o es más bien una cosa del pasado? ¿Considerais que los textos de la wikipedia son realistas o exageran un poco para remarcar la diferencia con el castellano?


 
Yo creo que el asunto no es nada polémico. "Claro" ha hecho tres preguntas muy claras y dirigidas, por supuesto, a los hablantes de astur leonés.

- *¿Cómo consideran los hablantes de astur-leonés su idioma: lengua o dialecto?* _No pregunta por la opinión mía que no hablo astur leonés_
- *¿Dónde se habla así: pueblos, aldeas, ciudades,...? *_No lo sé, nunca he estado en Asturias._
- *¿El texto de Wikipedia exagera las diferencias con el castellano? *_Tampoco lo puedo saber, no sé hablar astur leonés_

A ninguna de las tres puedo responder yo, pero las preguntas son muy claras y nada polémicas.


----------



## vicenbj

Llegados a este punto, me gustaria añadir una incognita mas;
¿por que se confunde el leones con el asturiano (bable) y se unen las dos lenguas como si fueran una sola? 
¿Quiza (es un suponer) el astur-leones es una fusion de ambas que se hablaba en las zonas limitrofes entre asturias y leon, debido al parecido?
Hay bastantes diferencias entre uno y otro, si bien es cierto que tambien tienen bastantes puntos en comun.


----------



## ed-hipo

en realidad habria podido decirlo de modo mucho mas sencillo  creo q la diferencia entre lengua y dialecto radica en el poder simbolico politico y economico q tiene el grupo  q lo usa y no en la Historia y en la gramatica.
saludos


----------



## belano75

vicenbj said:
			
		

> Comentando esta frase, que ha dicho belano75, ¿significa entonces que el castellano, el idioma que se habla hoy en dia es un dialecto del "español"? ¿entonces cuando hablas de " español" a que idioma te refieres?
> ¿dirias entonces que el castellano (o español, como se conoce en el resto del mundo) no es mas que un dialecto?
> Creo que te estas liando un poco, sobre todo porque, segun la misma constitucion española, al hablar de "castellano" y "español", estas hablando de lo mismo.Algunos autores sostienen que la denominación con que se debería conocer la lengua común que hablan y entienden todos los españoles debería ser _español_ y la palabra _castellano_ se debería aplicar sólo al dialecto de la lengua que se habla en Castilla.La lengua española se denomina "castellano" debido a que se origino en Castilla y despues se extendio por todo el territorio español, debido a la supremacia del reino de Castilla sobre el resto de reinos peninsulares.
> Segun belano75, si el leones, es un dialecto, tambien lo es el castellano (español).
> Otra cosa, el astur-leones, y el leones, son cosas diferentes.


 
No me estoy liando nada en absoluto. Una cosa es el español o castellano como lengua general hablada en muchos paises del mundo, y otra distinta el castellano como dialecto primario del anterior que se habla en parte de España. En mi post aludo al primer concepto simplemente como español para que no hubiera confusiones y quedara bien claro a lo que me estaba refiriendo. Evidentemente, al español también se le puede llamar castellano. Esto nos lleva al tema de la denominación de la lengua, sobre el que ya se han escrito montones de posts en WR (mejor no resucitar el tema). Aquí estamos hablando sobre la dialectología de la lengua. Y SÍ, el castellano de Castilla y otros territorios limítrofes es un dialecto primario que forma parte de una lengua hablada por más de 300 millones de personas, lengua ésta a la que la gente llama español o también castellano. Es decir, que el término "castellano" puede aludir a esa lengua general o a ese dialecto primario dependiendo del contexto. 

La Constitución hace alusión a la cuestión de la denominación OFICIAL de la lengua, y no a su dialectología. La Constitución no es un tratado de gramática.

Entonces, ¿el asturiano y el leonés son entidades diferentes?


----------



## vicenbj

Si, el el leones es conocido tambien como astur-leones, pero es otra lengua distinta del  asturiano (bable).Tienen sus similitudes (como otras lenguas) pero son diferentes.


----------



## gjuan6

ed-hipo said:
			
		

> en realidad habria podido decirlo de modo mucho mas sencillo  creo q la diferencia entre lengua y dialecto radica en el poder simbolico politico y economico q tiene el grupo q lo usa y no en la Historia y en la gramatica.
> saludos


 
Totalmente de acuerdo contigo. Si siguen con esta lucha política absurda que se viene haciendo desde hace unos años en España que utiliza las lenguas y dialectos para intentar crear falsas identidades que van a beneficiar a unos pocos, manipulando a la gente, va a llegar un momento que cada ciudad, pueblo y aldea de España va a reivindicar que tiene su "lengua propia" sólo porque en vez de decir "calor" digo "caló".... es que es absurdo.


----------



## belano75

gjuan6 said:
			
		

> Totalmente de acuerdo contigo. Si siguen con esta lucha política absurda que se viene haciendo desde hace unos años en España que utiliza las lenguas y dialectos para intentar crear falsas identidades que van a beneficiar a unos pocos, manipulando a la gente, va a llegar un momento que cada ciudad, pueblo y aldea de España va a reivindicar que tiene su "lengua propia" sólo porque en vez de decir "calor" digo "caló".... es que es absurdo.


 
Ed-hipo tiene razón en que, en realidad, para mucha gente esto es una cuestión política y simbólica y no lingüística (veáse, por ejemplo, el caso del catalán y el valenciano). A mí estos planteamientos simbólicos me dan bastante miedo porque, al final, llevan a la gente a adoptar posturas irracionales. 
Yo creo que una cosa son las cuestiones lingüísticas y culturales, y otra bien distinta la política. Lo que pasa es que hay gente muy interesada en mezclar las dos. Por eso, precisamente, creo que es importante insistir en la gramática y, en general, en cualquier tipo de conocimiento racional.
Y conste que algo esta reflexión generalizando, y no hablando en particular del caso del leonés, que no conozco bien.


----------



## Natividad Martinez-Lazaro

Creo recordar de un lectura que desde el punto de vista estructuralista es exactamente igual un lengua y un dialecto. Yo no estudié linguistica. Me encantan los idiomas y reflexionar sobre ellos. Lo que no me gusta nada es cuando aparece la lengua como un instrumento de la patria, chica o grande. La humanidad es nuestra patria Las diferencias nuestra riqueza. ¡Oh Dios mío que seriedad!
Por cierto a muchos españoles les resulta difícil entender a los portugueses. ¿Os habeis fijado que a los brasileños les entendemos mucho mejor?


----------



## odemin

El astur-leonés no puede ser dialecto del castellano puesto que se hablaba siglos antes que el castellano. Desde tiempos antiguos los astures no eran conocidos como por su destreza literaria y afición a le escritura sino por la guerrera y afición a las armas. 
La reconquista comienza en el 722. A mediados del siglo IX la corte del reino de Asturias se muda de la zono de la antigua Asturias cismontana y se transforma en el reino de Asturias y León que son los antepasados reconquistadores del, siglos después Reino de Castilla. 
Digo yo que por señas no sería que hablaban los astures y posteriormente astur-leoneses desde principios del siglo VIII hasta los primeros vestigios del castellano.




belano75 said:


> el otro día le eché un vistazo a la wikipedia en astur-leonés y me quedé perplejo de lo distinto que es del español estándar. vivo en alicante así que toda esa zona de españa me queda bastante lejos. tengo varias preguntas: ¿los hablantes de astur-leonés consideran su habla como una lengua o como un dialecto primario del español? ¿de verdad se sigue hablando así en los pueblos o es más bien una cosa del pasado? ¿Considerais que los textos de la wikipedia son realistas o exageran un poco para remarcar la diferencia con el castellano? (en mi pueblo se habla una variante del murciano, y algunos autores exageran al intentar reflejarlo por escrito) también me gustaría saber si es posible encontrar alguna grabación en internet de gente hablando en astur leonés. bueno, muchas gracias, y espero que alguien me eche un cable!


----------



## yserien

Bien, yo soy asturiano. Poco puedo aportar tras las brillantes exposiciones anteriores. En todo caso el bable astur-leonés en su origén era una lengua salida del tronco común : el latín. Esto lo sabe todo el mundo.Debido a los avatares propios de la epoca y al ir la reconquista extendiendose por España(lo que ahora llamamos España) el asturiano empezó a ceder terreno al castellano, el asturiano se corrompió con cantidad de términos castellanos y en estos momentos SI se puede decir que el bable es un dialecto del español.En Asturias se habla multitud de formas más o menos puras,más o menos alejadas del castellano. Es una región montañosa, en cada valle se habla de diferente manera. Hay una Academia de la Llingua con publicaciones, diccionarios y todo eso. Incluso han creado un bable normalizado que solo entienden ellos. Tiene en toda Asturias una forma peculiar de hablar, en todas clases sociales y que perdura a través de los años. Hay opiniones para todos los gustos, pueden Vds documentarse sobre el tema.


----------



## yserien

Y por supuesto en los último tiempos se quiere identificar a Asturias con la cultura celta, no al idioma gaelico,bretón etcc.Hay cosas comunes, la música,la gaita,tradiciones de hadas,diablos,brujas etc...no es de extrañar, Asturias (y el resto de la Cornisa Cantábrica) tenemos una frontera,maritima,común, hubo migraciones de allá para acá.etc.etc


----------



## pejeman

vicenbj said:


> Vean un texto sacado de una encicolpedia:
> 
> .
> El latín que la gente hablaba era el *latín vulgar*, es decir, la variedad coloquial y descuidada de dicho idioma.


 
Bueno, supongo que no todos. Séneca no ceo que haya hablado Latín muy vulgarmente. con todo y que nació en territorio español 

Es broma, claro. Esta pregunta está muy interesante.

Saludos


----------



## Jellby

pejeman said:


> Bueno, supongo que no todos. Séneca no ceo que haya hablado Latín muy vulgarmente. con todo y que nació en territorio español



Ten en cuenta que muy probablemente no tuviera nada que ver el latín que hablaban con el latín que escribían. Newton también escribían en latín


----------



## Bronte

La mitología nacionalista se pega de cabezazos con la investigación científica.
La gaita es un instrumento árabe aunque le horrorize a más de uno.
Los celtas se extendieron por gran parte de Europa, Turquia etc.
Hay un sustrato africano (semita y camita)en la población Íbera prerromana, y ahora hay de todo, como en botica; Todas las variedades romances del latín en la península ibérica son producto de las raíces fonéticas, el uso de subfijos etc. Própio de los pueblos prerromanos. En conclusión,solo entiendo una manera de utilizar la riqueza ligüistica común con fines políticos, es ignorándola por completo. Saludos.


----------



## Kalós

El español no viene del latín clásico, viene del latín vulgar. Ese nombre no significa ninguna corrupción del idioma latino. Era la lengua del vulgo, es decir, del pueblo, que es la que acaba triunfando en todos los casos. Pero la palabra del clásico casi siempre persiste para un uso más culto. Con respecto al astur-leonés yo también he leído que viene del latín vulgar pero mi sorpresa fue que al ver que se había originado no en Asturias sino en León. Y esto aún me deja con ciertas dudas. ¿El habla asturiana se originó en León?


----------



## jmx

Kalós said:


> ¿El habla asturiana se originó en León?


Lo que quiere decir es que en Asturias y León se hablaban dialectos suficientemente parecidos como para ser englobados como una misma lengua. No significa que la lengua pasara de A a B ni de B a A, simplemente que la proximidad hacía que se difundieran soluciones similares en fonética, gramática o vocabulario, hasta el punto de permitir la mutua comunicación, y es a eso a lo que se llama "lengua".


----------



## broud

Sobre esta pregunta, actualmente creo yo que nadie discute que el Asturiano (como la versión más viva del leonés/astur-leonés) es un sistema lingüístico diferente del castellano y que desciende directamente del latín. Tengo ante mi un libro sobre "Lengua Española" de Anaya, para alumnos de COU escrito por Lázaro Carreter, y un libro de Alvar sobre dialectología española que así lo indica. No tengo aquí pero os recomiendo para una pequeña introducción al tema el libro "Lenguas  y Dialectos de España" de Pilar García Mouton que dice lo mismo. Incluso juraría que es lo que sostiene Menéndez Pidal ayudado por Navarro Tomás ... ¿Alguien tiene acceso a la obra? Desde aquí está difícil 

¿El problema dónde está? Pues en que alguien en España decidió que hubiera "sistemas lingüísticos" que no tienen la categoría de lenguas y llamarlos dialectos: por eso, al asturiano y al aragonés se los considera "dialectos históricos", pero del latín. Podéis buscar "dialecto" en el DRAE:

* 3.* m._ Ling._ Estructura lingüística, simultánea a otra, que no alcanza la categoría social de lengua

Eso es uno de los problemas.

¿Otro? Pues que el aragonés y el leonés(en León) están casi extintos, pero algunas de sus características perviven en el español de la zona. Por eso, algunos autores hablan de un dialecto aragonés y uno leonés(del español) y muchos no se aclaran al definirlos, solo hablan de las características de esas lenguas y no de las que han dejado sobre el español. O al menos yo nunca he oído a nadie diciendo 'fabas' en Aragón, y si lo ha dicho será probablemente por influencia de la 'fabada'.

¿Alguien me puede pasar algo de información del leonés como dialecto del español? Características propias, estando fuera de España, no tengo acceso a demasiados libros sobre el tema.


----------



## brooks

Me parece muy bueno tu comentario, creo que el definir las cosas crean poder sobre otras, y la definición de idioma o dialecto no está fuera de esto.
Saludos y gracias a todos por su portación, que además, no importa cuanto tiempo pase, siempre es muy interesante.


----------



## clares3

Hola a todos
De cara a foreros no españoles les destacaría la insignificancia práctica del asunto debatido: viví en León y conozco bien Salamanca y jamás he tenido problemas de habla con los lugareños que hablan español con fuerte acento castellano o, viceversa, castellano con fuerte acento español.
Si en el futuro el leonés se impondrá como idioma en esos territorios es asunto que ni puedo anticipar ni me importa dado que por la edad que tengo es asunto que no veré: la imposición de un idioma es asunto que lleva siglos, máxime en este caso en que el idioma habrá que inventárselo sobre la marcha para descubrir que no es otra cosa que español con ciertos localismos, igual que le ocurre a esa otra rareza, el panocho, que también dicen que es un idioma aparte que se habla en Murcia (doy fe de que no es verdad).
En cuanto a la literatura astur-leonesa, pues que se signifique y sabremos de qué va porque lo que es en España no conozco ediciones en tal idioma.


----------



## Mishar

Hola, soy asturiana y estudiante de Filología Hispánica, y me gustaría dar mi opinión sobre este asunto. 
El astur-leonés es, como ya han dicho algunos, un dialecto del latín, no del castellano. La diferencia entre lengua y dialecto no es lingüística, sino social, de manera que el astur-leonés no tiene en este sentido una categoría menor al castellano ni a cualquier otro idioma. Para mí es preferible denominarlo lengua,ya que el término dialecto tiene un uso a menudo despectivo que no se corresponde con la realidad. 
Dicho esto, me gustaría contestar a varias personas: 
No comparto la visión de yserien sobre que el bable es ahora un dialecto del español, ya que son idiomas diferentes. Puede discutirse hasta qué punto el astur-leonés está influido por el castellano, pero la procedencia del astur-leonés es la que es y eso no se puede cambiar (no puede ser ayer dialecto del latín y hoy del español). En cada valle de Asturias hay diferencias igual que en cada lugar de España hay diferencias y de la misma manera que cada persona tiene su propio modo de hablar (idiolecto), pero eso no es suficiente para eliminar la cantidad de rasgos comunes que dan lugar a una unidad lingüística. Y la Academia de la Llingua ha normalizado el asturiano para potenciar así el idioma mediante la creación de una lengua estándar que pueda enseñarse en las escuelas y usarse en los medios de comunicación, igual que la Real Academia Española normaliza el castellano. En mi opinión la normalización de la Academia de la Llingua es en general correcta, y un hablante asturiano puede entender el asturiano estándar sin problemas. 
clares3, la situación del astur-leonés es completamente distinta en cada zona. A medida que se va hacia el sur se debilita el idioma, de modo que en Salamanca ya no queda practicamente nada de la lengua, lo cual no significa que esta no exista. Incluso lingüistas que conocen en profundidad el estado del astur-leonés en Castilla y León prefieren no discutir la situación de la lengua en Asturias, así que en mi opinión sería conveniente hablar con más prudencia. Y en cuanto a la literatura astur-leonesa, claro que existe, otra cosa es que sea poco conocida, pero solo es cuestión de investigar un poco (si alguien está interesado puedo hablar más del tema). 
Y respondiendo a belano75, para mí el astur-leonés es, como ya he dicho, una lengua, que, al menos en Asturias, se sigue hablando. Buena parte de los asturianos viven una situación de diglosia por la falta de reconocimiento del asturiano como una lengua independiente del castellano. También como consecuencia de esto, muchos piensan que lo que hablan es un castellano mal hablado o simplemente castellano. Como no interesa políticamente reconocer esta realidad, hoy en día hay muy pocos hablantes bilingües y la mayoría de los asturianos hablan una mezcla entre asturiano y castellano con más o menos rasgos de uno u otro idioma según su educación y su entorno.


----------



## Ibermanolo

No dudo que el bable fuera en su día o incluso lo sea en la actualidad una lengua distinta del castellano y no un dialecto, el tema es que por lo que veo y conozco no parecen quedar muchos hablantes del bable puro sino que lo que hay son hablantes de castellano mezclado con bable (o de bable mezclado con castellano). Teniendo en cuenta esto y que además por su origen cercano ambas lenguas ya de por sí son muy similares.... pues qué queréis que os diga...

Pero en fin... que si a los asturianos urbanitas, que en su vida han hablado otra cosa que el castellano, les apetece rescatar una lengua extinta porque queda muy moderno pues me parece genial.


----------



## Mishar

Ibermanolo, ¿eres de La Mancha como se deduce en tu localización? ¿Tienes algún contacto con Asturias? Porque si no es así, creo que es mejor como dije más arriba ser un poco prudente antes de hablar. 
El asturiano sigue vivo, en mayor o menor medida, y aunque en las grandes ciudades esté muy mezclado tal vez con mayor ventaja para el castellano, no es así en otras zonas también pobladas como la cuenca minera o en muchos pueblos. Así que de extinto nada de nada. No sólo entre los ancianos pervive, sino que hay gente adulta e incluso joven que es incapaz de hablar en castellano. El que esté mezclado no significa que no exista, como tú deduces al considerarla una lengua extinta. 
Y el cuidar una lengua y luchar por su supervivencia no es cuestión de modernidad o no, es gusto por la cultura. No todo el mundo que reconoce el valor de una lengua lo hace por una causa política, así que por favor no mezclemos las cosas. Si alguien tiene interés puede echar un vistazo a la campaña de Doi la cara pola oficialidá, y verá que no son ni uno ni dos los que defienden que se dé un paso más con el asturiano.


----------



## clares3

Hola
Dice Mishar: 
"clares3, la situación del astur-leonés es completamente distinta en cada zona. A medida que se va hacia el sur se debilita el idioma, de modo que en Salamanca ya no queda practicamente nada de la lengua, lo cual no significa que esta no exista. Incluso lingüistas que conocen en profundidad el estado del astur-leonés en Castilla y León prefieren no discutir la situación de la lengua en Asturias, así que en mi opinión sería conveniente hablar con más prudencia. Y en cuanto a la literatura astur-leonesa, claro que existe, otra cosa es que sea poco conocida, pero solo es cuestión de investigar un poco (si alguien está interesado puedo hablar más del tema)."

Te recuerdo, Mishar, el sentido de mi post: ni negué la existencia del astur-leonés ni entré en la estéril discusión sobre dialecto/lengua. Sólo destaqué la irrelevancia del asunto a efectos prácticos pues, como tú misma indicas, los asturianos hablan un español matizado por aportes locales y una pronunciación característica, pero de ahí a que hayamos de admitir que en Asturias se habla normalmente algo que no sea el español va un trecho enorme. Esa es la idea que yo quería subrayar para foreros de fuera de España pues la discusión tiene sentido "ad intra" (los españoles la entendemos) pero no "ad extra" pues la experiencia de cualquier visitante es la que tengo yo: que hablando español en Asturias te mueves perfectamente. Y, como dije, si alguna vez el astur-leonés va a ser una lengua vigente y generalizada en Asturias/León es cosa que ya a mis años no puedo ni imaginar pues, como dije, imponer una lengua que en gran medida hay que inventar y a cuya literatura se accede investigando es tarea muy difícil que  pone bien a las claras cuál es la situación lingüística del astur-leonés.


----------



## Mishar

clares3, tú mismo te contradices al escribir: "de ahí a admitir que en Asturias se habla normalmente algo que no sea el español va un trecho enorme" Si estás diciendo que no es admisible que en Asturias se hable otra cosa distinta del español estás negando la existencia del astur-leonés al menos actualmente, o considerando que el astur-leonés es equivalente al español, lo cual,a efectos prácticos, es lo mismo que negar su existencia.
Yo he dicho que hay asturianos que hablan castellano con algunos rasgos del asturiano, pero también he dicho que hay asturianos que hablan más asturiano que castellano. La reducción del asturiano a "aportes locales y una pronunciación característica" la haces tú, no yo, así que por favor, no pongas en mi boca cosas que no he dicho. 
¿En Cataluña no te puedes mover perfectamente en español?¿Y en Galicia? Si la gente quiere entenderte, en los dos sitios te pueden entender perfectamente, porque el castellano es el idioma oficial del Estado español y en principio es obligatorio conocerlo. ¿Eso significa que el catalán y el gallego son sólo aportes locales y que allí no se habla otra cosa que español? Me parece a mí que no. Con el asturiano es lo mismo, tú puedes moverte perfectamente por Asturias sin hablarlo, e incluso entender a la mayoría de los hablantes de asturiano (no es tan difícil entender a un gallego hablando tampoco), pero eso no quiere decir que en Asturias se hable únicamente español. 
Y en cuanto a la literatura, cuando hablo de investigar me refiero a buscar en librerías de Asturias o en las grandes librerías, tampoco es que haya que matarse mucho. Eso sí, no creo que en Murcia encuentres demasiado, más que nada porque el poder económico y cultural de Asturias en España es bastante pequeño, y lo nuestro no interesa demasiado.  
Y en fin, sobre invenciones e imposiciones creo que el castellano tiene también mucho juego. ¿O es que acaso el castellano se habló toda la vida en todos los sitios de este país?


----------



## lady jekyll

Mishar said:


> clares3, tú mismo te contradices al escribir: "de ahí a admitir que en Asturias se habla normalmente algo que no sea el español va un trecho enorme" Si estás diciendo que no es admisible que en Asturias se hable otra cosa distinta del español estás negando la existencia del astur-leonés al menos actualmente, o considerando que el astur-leonés es equivalente al español, lo cual,a efectos prácticos, es lo mismo que negar su existencia.


Mishar, ¿no crees que te has pasado un par de calles interpretando las palabras de Clares? 
No veo que diga en ninguna parte ni que sea "inadmisible" ni "inexistente" el astur-leonés.
Me pregunto qué hace que los bilingües españoles interpreten como una ataque despiadado cualquier comentario sobre su lengua autónoma, cuando procede de un "no biligüe". (Y hablo con conocimiento de causa porque soy barcelonesa, y en Cataluña -perdón, Catalunya- es el pan de cada día).
Saludos


----------



## clares3

Hola a todos 
Dice Mishar: "clares3, tú mismo te contradices al escribir: "de ahí a admitir que en Asturias se habla normalmente algo que no sea el español va un trecho enorme" Si estás diciendo que no es admisible que en Asturias se hable otra cosa distinta del español estás negando la existencia del astur-leonés al menos actualmente, o considerando que el astur-leonés es equivalente al español, lo cual,a efectos prácticos, es lo mismo que negar su existencia."

Estimada Mishar, insisto en lo anteriormente expuesto: el asunto es insignificante en la medida en que el uso del astur-leonés se ha reducido a unas 55.000 personas entre 46.500.000 de personas y nunca dije que no se hablara aunque fuera residudalmente, que es lo que parece, sino que "de ahí a admitir que en Asturias se habla normalmente algo que no sea el español va un trecho enorme".

Dices que "Si estás diciendo que no es admisible que en Asturias se hable otra cosa distinta del español estás negando la existencia del astur-leonés...", y no, yo no he dicho eso: ni niego la existencia del astur-leonés ni creo que sea inadmisible que lleguéis a hablarlo con soltura y de forma generalizada. Digo que estoy esperando a que eso ocurra para entrar al trapo y que mientras  los premios Príncipe de Asturias se retransmitan en español yo mantendré que en Asturias se habla español.

A las precisiones sobre inconsistencia ya estoy acostumbrado: desde una determinada óptica localista se intenta atribuir a ciertas variantes regionales un peso real que no tienen; eso y no más es lo que quería decir y dije.

E insisto en el significado estrictamente interior de la polémica: de cara al exterior carece de importancia pues lo que se habla en Asturias es español (llámalo como tú quieras) y el supuesto astur-leonés apenas representa una quimera lingüística que se quiere proyectar hacia el futuro (hablemos todos astur-leonés, al menos en Asturias y León), dando a esa lengua una trascendencia que no tiene. Si la tendrá en el futuro, insisto, es asunto que no me concierne y, por otra parte, no me importa pues se impondría dentro de unos siglos y para entonces tendré yo la vista muy cansada. 

En cuanto a la última reflexión, la de que el español no se habló siempre en España, me allano: tienes toda la razón. Primero tuvieron que venir los romanos, luego los godos, después los árabes y al final acabamos hablando lo que hablamos entre otras cosas porque los astures y otros nos fueron trayendo hacia el sur un idioma al que acabamos llamando español.


----------



## Mishar

lady jekyll, no creo que me haya pasado, porque desde mi humilde opinión clares3 se contradice. Por otro lado, no soy yo la única que hace interpretaciones. No puedo ayudarte con la cuestión de qué hace que los bilingües interpreten como un ataque despiadado cualquier comentario sobre su lengua autónoma, ya que por desgracia yo no soy bilingüe.
clares3, el asunto para mí no es insignificante. Un forero abrió el tema haciendo una serie de preguntas a la gente de la zona donde se habla el astur-leonés; esto demuestra que hay gente que siente curiosidad por el idioma, a pesar de que sea una lengua minoritaria y de que no se vean obligados a hablarla. Estoy contigo en que a efectos prácticos a un extranjero no tiene por qué preocuparle la situación de astur-leonés, ya que no le será necesario hablarlo si viene aquí, pero eso no quita para que cuestione otras de las cosas que dices. 
Dices que no niegas la existencia del asturleonés, pero luego pareces reducirlo a "ciertas variantes regionales" y afirmas que "lo que se habla en Asturias es español y el supuesto asturleonés representa una quimera lingüística". En Asturias se habla español, yo no lo niego, pero también se habla asturiano, que no son ciertas variantes regionales, es una lengua con todas sus letras. Y porque es una lengua que se sigue hablando, y porque una lengua es parte de nuestro patrimonio cultural, creo que tiene bastante trascendencia como para hablar de ella y ponerla en su lugar, que de momento no es el cementerio (aunque a muchos parece que es lo que les gustaría). 
Sobre tu planteamiento de la expansión del castellano por España, falta comentar cómo se logró alguna que otra vez que el castellano mantuviera su fuerza mientras otras lenguas la perdían: el apoyo estatal y la imposición o represión en algunas etapas de nuestra historia están ahí, aunque a algunos no les guste verlo. 
Finalmente, en cuanto a las cifras: ¿de dónde sacaste el dato de que son 55000 hablantes? La Unesco califica el asturleonés como lengua en peligro, pero habla de 150000 locutores (no sé qué quiere decir exactamente con locutores). La Promotora Española de Lingüística (PROEL) dice que hay 100000 hablantes nativos más 450000 que la usan como segunda lengua, siendo capaces de hablarla y entenderla.


----------



## Pinairun

No entro en esta polémica más que para recordar que el dialecto es asturleonés. No astur-leonés.

Un saludo


----------



## clares3

Hola
Y yo me salgo de la polémica precisamente por su insignificancia. 
El número de hablantes del asturleonés lo facilitó un forero en uno de los post (es conveniente leerlos todos).
Quedo a la espera de que el asturleonés se implante definitivamente en Asturias y pase esa comunidad a ser histórica (parece ser que el idioma propio es lo que caracteriza a las comunidades históricas y que los demás nacimos por generación expontánea en 1978).
Saludos a todos y que disfrutéis de este hilo.


----------



## Mishar

Efectivamente, clares3, es bueno leer todos los post y su contenido. Si no me equivoco, el forero que da el dato de los 55000 hablantes se refiere solo a la zona de León, Zamora, Salamanca y parte de Portugal, pero no a Asturias. Tú en cambio decías que "el uso del astur-leonés se ha reducido a unas 55000 personas entre 46.500.000 de personas", de modo que me pareció que la cifra que dabas era general, incluyendo a Asturias también. Los hablantes de la lengua en todo el dominio son bastantes más, como ya señalé.
Por otro lado, me parece muy triste esa tendencia a vincular lengua con política, algo que además creo que va en contra de la filosofía del foro. Me parece que en mis comentarios me he referido sólo a aspectos lingüísticos y sociolingüísticos del asturleonés, como son su uso actual, su número de hablantes y la existencia de peculiaridades que hacen de él una lengua propia y diferenciada del castellano. Es cierto que señalé la cuestión de la oficialidad, pero sólo como una muestra de la vigencia del idioma. En ningún momento creo haber entrado en debates políticos sobre si debe implantarse o no ni sobre comunidades históricas. El nacionalismo en España (tanto los periféricos como el nacionalismo español) es una cuestión que daría para muchos debates, pero eso sí que es una cuestión interna e insignificante en este foro.


----------



## jmx

Mishar said:


> ... Y la Academia de la Llingua ha normalizado el asturiano para potenciar así el idioma mediante la creación de una lengua estándar que pueda enseñarse en las escuelas y usarse en los medios de comunicación, igual que la Real Academia Española normaliza el castellano.


Hola Mishar, bienvenida a los foros. Qería decirte que estoy muy de acuerdo con casi todo lo que dices, pero me gustaría puntualizar una cosa que me parece importante: "normalizar una lengua" no es lo mismo que "normativizarla"; es esto último lo que hacen las academias. A este respecto, baste recordar que el inglés es una lengua sin normativa, aunque normalizada sí que lo está ¿no? ;-)

Pero aparte de la puntualización, para todo lo que sea dignificar y valorar todas las variedades lingüísticas siempre me tendrás a tu lado. Saludos.


----------



## hekate

Vivo en Asturias y como extranjera nunca he tenido problemas serios de entender a las personas que hablan bable, aparte de algunas palabras específicas que se refieren a realidades que no he visto en otras provincias (llagar, culín...), la mayoría procedentes del campo. Es más, yo diría que lo entiendo mejor hablado que escrito. Hablado se parece más al español (o castellano), pero escrito se asemeja a portugués, gallego o catalán (desde el punto de vista de un extranjero de Europa del Norte). Con el gallego no tengo mucha experiencia, pero el portugués y catalán hablado no soy capaz de entender.

Yo también entiendo más fácilmente el bable que a algunos andaluces.

En mi universidad me enseñaban que el bable es un dialecto primario, como lo sugiere _Belano75_, con origen del latín vulgar, es decir, con el mismo origen que el castellano, gallego y catalán. Creo recordar que lo que ocurre que gallego catalán se distanciaron más que el bable y se desarrollaron como idiomas. Y a mí también me enseñaban que los dialectos secundarios son los que se originaron desde catellano posteriormente, tales como el andaluz. Incluso creo recodar que estas cosas están así definidas en algún documento oficial de España.

Aparte de eso, me parece lógico considerar que si el astur-leonés, un dialecto medieval del latín vulgar, dejó de ser la habla dominante de una región, con tiempo (¡más de 700 años!) cobraría influencias de la habla dominante, en este caso, el castellano.

A mí no me parece absurdo decir que el castellano y el bable son dialectos que junto con otros dialectos componen un sistema común, el español. Eso depende del punto de vista de cada uno, pero sí que es ciero que como observadora extranjera ambos dialectos (hablas, idiomas, variedades ...)  encajan en el mismo sistema. Es un punto de vista... Es más, me gustaría mencionar el ejemplo de mi país y mi idioma. Letonia es un país pequeño, pero también tiene sus dialectos. Según la definición oficial, el idioma letón consiste en 3 dialectos. Los tres dialectos se originaron de los idiomas bálticos hablados por las diferentes tribus  que habitaban estos territorios hasta el siglo 13. El dialecto hablado en la parte central de Letonia es lo que según la Academia de Lengua llaman oficial y las normas de ortografía y pronunciación oficiales se refieren a este dialecto. Es decir, cuando digo "idioma letón" normalmente me refiero al dialecto central. Lo cual no quiere decir que lo demás dialectos sean menospreciados o que sean derivaciones o que sean exluidos del idioma letón.

Todo depende del punto de vista y de la necesidad de crear definiciones, como dice Ed-Hipo.


----------



## hekate

vicenbj said:


> Comentando esta frase, que ha dicho belano75, ¿significa entonces que el castellano, el idioma que se habla hoy en dia es un dialecto del "español"? ¿entonces cuando hablas de " español" a que idioma te refieres?
> ¿dirias entonces que el castellano (o español, como se conoce en el resto del mundo) no es mas que un dialecto?
> Segun belano75, si el leones, es un dialecto, tambien lo es el castellano (español).
> QUOTE]
> 
> Depende del punto de vista. Quizá no sea el punto de vista oficial, pero sí, es posible verlo así aunque no sería apropiado decir "no es más que un dialecto".
> 
> Desde este punto de vista cada idioma consiste en dialectos, uno de ellos reconocido como idioma oficial y regulado por la Academia de Lengua. Más que nada, porque hoy en día existe la necesidad de elegir unas normas gramaticales, léxicas y fonéticas oficiales que unan al país, que faciliten la comunicación y redacción de textos que serán dirigidos a un público variado.
> 
> Según este punto de vista, español oficial sería igual que el dialecto usado como el oficial (el castellano), pero cualquier otro dialecto también es español, por ejemplo, una persona que habla andaluz habla en español (pues, no habla ruso  ).


----------



## hekate

Mishar said:


> clares3, el asunto para mí no es insignificante. ....
> Dices que no niegas la existencia del asturleonés, pero luego pareces reducirlo a "ciertas variantes regionales" y afirmas que "lo que se habla en Asturias es español y el supuesto asturleonés representa una quimera lingüística". En Asturias se habla español, yo no lo niego, pero también se habla asturiano, que no son ciertas variantes regionales, es una lengua con todas sus letras. Y porque es una lengua que se sigue hablando, y porque una lengua es parte de nuestro patrimonio cultural, creo que tiene bastante trascendencia como para hablar de ella y ponerla en su lugar, que de momento no es el cementerio (aunque a muchos parece que es lo que les gustaría).


 
Obviamente, el asturiano existe y se habla en Asturias, es una parte del patrimonio cultural importante y merece tener un futuro.

Pero creo que lo que quería decir Clares3, es que en Asturias *normalmente* se habla español (no dice que nadie hable asturiano). Quizá los dos años y medio que llevo en Asturias sea poco, y quizá yo no haya visitado todos los sitios de Asturias, pero sí que estado en muchos lugares, hablado con muchos asturianos y visitado varias bibliotecas y librerías, y la impresión que por el momento tengo, es que en Asturias *normalmente* se habla español con matices asturianos, y que las presonas que normalemnte hablan asturiano y que *sepan realmente* el asturiano, son una minoría relativamente pequeña.

Y cuando Clares3 dice que un extranjero en Asturias no tiene problemas con el idioma, está diciendo algo más que repetir el ejemplo de Galicia o Cataluña, donde a la gente también se les atienden en castellano sin problemas. En Asturias es más, es que el idioma que normalmente es oye en la calle y en las tiendas, y se ve en la prensa y en los carteles de publicidad, es el español. Mientras, si dices a un extranjero la frase "En Asturias se habla el asturiano", este extranjero pensará que en Asturias se habla más a menudo el asturiano que el español, ¿no?

Oviamente, todo eso no quiere decir que asturiano no tenga valor cultural y que no merezca ser respetado y conservado e incluso desarrollado.


----------



## ACQM

lady jekyll said:


> Mishar, ¿no crees que te has pasado un par de calles interpretando las palabras de Clares?
> No veo que diga en ninguna parte ni que sea "inadmisible" ni "inexistente" el astur-leonés.
> Me pregunto qué hace que los bilingües españoles interpreten como una ataque despiadado cualquier comentario sobre su lengua autónoma, cuando procede de un "no biligüe". (Y hablo con conocimiento de causa porque soy barcelonesa, y en Cataluña -perdón, Catalunya- es el pan de cada día).
> Saludos



Ja, ja, ja. O sea un bilingüe español nunca es un castellanoparlante (¿estos son los "no-bilingües"?). Te has cubierto de gloria y creo que queda claro cual es la situación del catalán en Cataluña (esto es un foro de solo español , Catalunya es catalán), del gallego en Galicia,... Por cierto, ¿qué es un lengua autónoma? Y conste que mi lengua materna es el castellano.


----------



## Bartocus123

belano75 said:


> ¿Los hablantes de astur-leonés consideran su habla como una lengua o como un dialecto primario del español? ¿De verdad se sigue hablando así en los pueblos o es más bien una cosa del pasado? ¿Consideráis que los textos de la Wikipedia son realistas o exageran un poco para remarcar la diferencia con el castellano? (en mi pueblo se habla una variante del murciano, y algunos autores exageran al intentar reflejarlo por escrito) también me gustaría saber si es posible encontrar alguna grabación en internet de gente hablando en astur-leonés.



Os recuerdo el sentido original del hilo


----------



## clares3

Hola
Tras el toque de atención de quien propuso el hilo, os adjunto lo último que he encontrado, que viene con el aval de ser un asturleonés convencido el que lo escribe:
"Posteriormente, el éxito político de Castilla contribuyó determinantemente a la implantación de su lengua en los demás territorios, iniciando una situación de marginalidad para algunas de las otras lenguas del estado. Las más castigadas, sin duda, fueron el aragonés y el asturleonés. De esta última, podemos decir que quedó relegada a ambientes rurales, en las comarcas más pobres y aisladas, mediante un proceso de lenta sustitución lingüística que perdura hasta nuestros días. El desprestigio que alcanzó tuvo su eco en la literatura: No son pocos los autores teatrales renacentistas que usaron esta lengua presentándola como paradigmática de lo rural: Juan del Enzina, Lope de Rueda... Aparece de esta manera por primera vez el llamado sayagués literario. Incluso en El Quijote nos asiste una prueba contundente del desprestigio que tenía el asturleonés ya por aquel entonces, cuando dice: “no podemos pedir a un sayagués que hable como un toledano”. El dominio lingüístico asturleonés continuó reduciéndose más aún durante los siglos siguientes. A finales del siglo XIX, autores como Morel Fatio o Eric Staff comenzaron a estudiar todas estas hablas desde una perspectiva medieval. Leite de Vasconcellos descubriría por aquel entonces la pervivencia de uno de los dialectos en el sur del dominio: el mirandés. Sin embargo, no fue hasta Menéndez Pidal cuando el
asturleonés tuvo por vez primera una visión de conjunto. En 1906, el famoso humanista publicó un extenso artículo bajo el título _El dialecto leonés_, que constituye un punto de inflexión en el estudio de este sistema lingüístico. Por aquel entonces, la conciencia lingüística de los zamoranos era realmente escasa, o más bien nula, según D. Ramón: “Los asturianos suelen mirar su bable como cosa muy peculiar, casi exclusiva de ellos;
por el contrario un zamorano .... cree que el habla vulgar de su tierra es castellano, a veces mal hablado....” Desgraciadamente, la situación actual, un siglo después, no ha cambiado mucho." (Rubén García - Asociación Cultural Zamorana Furmientu)
El texto íntegro lo podéis consultar en internet ("asturleonés presente pasado futuro" y os saldrá)
Creo que el artículo sitúa perfectamente  la realidad actual de un dialecto residual, superviviente en áreas rurales, con unas posibilidades de oficialización francamente reducidas, que era el sentido de todos mis post: dejar claro hacia el exterior que la polémica es estrictamente local y de importancia menor.
Lo siento por Lady Jeckyll que se ha llevado al final la leña.


----------



## clares3

Hola de nuevo
Se me olvidó antes: el forero que lanzó el hilo quería escuchar el habla asturleonesa; pues bien, en la dirección http://www.furmientu.org/ tienes un apartado de lengua hablada.


----------



## jmx

clares3 said:


> Creo que el artículo sitúa perfectamente la realidad actual de un dialecto residual, superviviente en áreas rurales, con unas posibilidades de oficialización francamente reducidas...


Pero, ¿a qué te refieres? ¿al leonés o al astur-leonés?


----------



## clares3

Hola
Jmartins ¿es que no lees lo post? Léelos y nos ahorraremos preguntas sin sentido.


----------



## jmx

clares3 said:


> Hola
> Jmartins ¿es que no lees lo post? Léelos y nos ahorraremos preguntas sin sentido.


Este hilo se titula "Astur-leonés", pero tú continuas dando datos sobre el leonés y extrapolándolos. Creo que la situación del leonés y del asturiano es bastante distinta.


----------



## clares3

Hola
Te reproduzco parte del post 59 (¿Tanto da de sí este asunto?)
"Las más castigadas, sin duda, fueron el aragonés y el asturleonés. De esta última, podemos decir que quedó relegada a ambientes rurales, en las comarcas más pobres y aisladas, mediante un proceso de lenta sustitución lingüística que perdura hasta nuestros días."
Esto fue lo que dije; si tú no lo entiendes me temo que es problema tuyo o de Menéndez Pidal, que hablaba del dialecto leonés en vez de decir asturleonés, el muy ignorante. 
La  insignificancia del tema la pone bien a las claras la propia indefinición del nombre de esa supuesta lengua que tanto se habla por Asturias, Zamora, Salamanca, etc.


----------



## clares3

Hola
Por fin he encontrado algo escrito en asturleonés (repito: asturleonés, y no dialecto leonés como le llamaba el ignorante de Menéndez Pidal). Lo reproduzco para que los foreros de fuera (los de aquí ya entienden de qué va el asunto) entiendan lo necesario que es oficializar esa lengua:

"La *piratería* ye una práutica de saquéu organizáu ou bandolerismu marítimu, probablemente tan antigua cumu la navegación misma. Consiste en qu'una embarcación privada ou una estatal amotinada ataca a outra n'auguas internacionales ou en llugares nun sometíos a la xurisdición de dengún Estáu, cul finxu de robare la sua carga, desixir rescate pulos pasaxeiros, convertilos n'esclavos y mueitas vueltas apoderase de la nave misma. La sua definición, sigún el Dreichu Internacional puede alcontrase nel ar´ticulu 101 de la Convención de las Naciones Unías sobru'l Dreichu del Mar."

Lo de "Naciones Unías" es lo que más me ha gustado pues es muy parecido a lo que habla la llamada "_*L’Ajuntaera pa la plática,  		l'esturrie y l'escarculle la llengua murciana*_". Como véis, el asunto me pilla de lleno pues también por aquí quieren que acabemos hablando así, es decir, dando saltos evolutivos culturales hacia el medievo.


----------



## yserien

El bable astur-leonés sí es un dialecto,dicen, de una categoría del latín, con términos de las antiguas formas de hablar,no me atrevo a llamarlas ni lenguas ni dialectos,ignoro el tema. En todo caso sí hubo un bable anterior al castellano y al contacto con éste se fue formando otra lengua, casi me atrevo a decir que es una corrupción del castellano y con razón ésto molestará a alguien. Son muy valiosas las aportaciones de los foreros.(ah, soy asturiano y mi lengua materna es el bable hablado (y sólo escrito en su forma literaría o periodistica),hablado digo en la zona central de Asturias.


----------



## yserien

No tengo a mano ningún diccionario del bable, pero señalo que hay muchos términos que son muy parecidos al francés y que no existen en español,se me viene a la mente "Magullu" que es exactamente el francés magouille, curioso,no ? Tal vez haya algún estudioso que quiera profundizar en el tema.


----------



## Popescu

yserien said:


> No tengo a mano ningún diccionario del bable, pero señalo que hay muchos términos que son muy parecidos al francés y que no existen en español,se me viene a la mente "Magullu" que es exactamente el francés magouille, curioso,no ? Tal vez haya algún estudioso que quiera profundizar en el tema.


 
Pues mira, es normal que haya palabras que el bable comparta con otras lenguas como el frances o el italiano por poner un ejemplo y que el español no las tenga por que cayeron en desuso o simplemente nunca se dijeron, ten en cuenta que el bable tiene un nacimiento distinto del castellano aunque esten muy proximos.


----------



## ManPaisa

clares3 said:


> "La *piratería* ye una práutica de saquéu organizáu ou bandolerismu marítimu, probablemente tan antigua cumu la navegación misma. Consiste en qu'una embarcación privada ou una estatal amotinada ataca a outra n'auguas internacionales ou en llugares nun sometíos a la xurisdición de dengún Estáu, cul finxu de robare la sua carga, desixir rescate pulos pasaxeiros, convertilos n'esclavos y mueitas vueltas apoderase de la nave misma. La sua definición, sigún el Dreichu Internacional puede alcontrase nel ar´ticulu 101 de la Convención de las Naciones Unías sobru'l Dreichu del Mar."


Me encanta el asturleonés.  Creo que ya lo sé hablar.


----------



## Bartocus123

clares3 said:


> "La *piratería* ye una práutica de saquéu organizáu ou bandolerismu marítimu, probablemente tan antigua cumu la navegación misma. Consiste en qu'una embarcación privada ou una estatal amotinada ataca a outra n'auguas internacionales ou en llugares nun sometíos a la xurisdición de dengún Estáu, cul finxu de robare la sua carga, desixir rescate pulos pasaxeiros, convertilos n'esclavos y mueitas vueltas apoderase de la nave misma. La sua definición, sigún el Dreichu Internacional puede alcontrase nel ar´ticulu 101 de la Convención de las Naciones Unías sobru'l Dreichu del Mar."



Hay ciertas cosas del asturleonés que me recuerdan, en cierto modo, el habla de los gauchos


----------



## yserien

Sí, Popescu, pero segun me dice el diccionario CNRTL el término francés tiene un origen que se remonta a los galos y romanos, o sea  a Asterix para entendernos mejor.


----------



## Ynez

Poned algún ejemplo del uso de pronombres, que es lo más curioso. Algo así como "y entonces calzose los zapatos y fuese corriendo". No sé si será correcto así...pon tú algún ejemplo, yserien.


----------



## clares3

Hola
"Me encanta el asturleonés. Creo que ya lo sé hablar. (Manpaisa)
Muy bueno lo tuyo, Manpaisa. Creo que has captado el mensaje a la primera.


----------



## yserien

PARA Inés: Te paso la página de la Academia de la Llingua Asturiana, Están capacitados para darte información exhaustiva.
L '*Academia* de la *Llingua Asturiana* (A.Ll.A.) ye una Institución del Principáu d 'Asturies que se creo en 1980. El llabor de l '*Academia* organízase en delles *...*
www.*académico*dela*llingua*. com / -- En caché -- Similares --


----------



## Popescu

A mí no me parece para reírse, tengo un libro de poesía en bable que me encanta aunque no entiendo muchas cosas, me imagino que la poesia es el más arcaizante, pero aun así es una lengua que no se desarrollo ya que la que dominaba era el castellano, nos deberíamos alegrar por que aún sobreviva.

Ese texto te lo escriben en gallego y lo entiendes igual o mejor, ya que al hablar de palabras técnicas todas se parecen entre sí, incluso puedes hablar con un italiano del terrorismo por ejemplo y os vais a entender, no es lo mismo eso, que hablar de como plantar bien las cebollas.


----------



## clares3

Hola
¿Pero hablamos del bable o del asturleonés?


----------



## Mishar

jmartins, muchas gracias por la puntualización sobre la diferencia entre normalizar y normativizar la lengua  
hekate, creo que es muy interesante tu aportación, aunque hay algunas ideas que no comparto contigo. En mi opinión, decir que en Asturias se habla el asturiano no significa decir que se hable más que el castellano, simplemente que se habla, lo cual, como bien sabes, es una realidad. Además, aunque no conozco en profundidad tu nivel de español, si no eres bilingüe y sigues teniendo algo de acento extranjero creo que tu percepción del estado del asturiano puede ser un poco diferente de la de una persona local, porque posiblemente la gente cuando se dirija a ti se esfuerce en hablarte en castellano y, por otra parte, es posible que, como la fonética del castellano y la del asturiano es casi igual, si escuchas una palabra puntualmente en asturiano puede que pienses que es del castellano y que no la conoces. Si esto lo unimos al hecho de que en los sitios públicos y en los medios de comunicación el 90 y pico por ciento de los contenidos están en castellano (porque la lengua no es oficial y no goza de las ayudas que tienen el gallego y el catalán por ej) es comprensible que a ojos de un extranjero parezca que el asturiano es muy minoritario, cuando en mi humilde opinión no es así  
clares3, como bien dijo jmartins, lo de furmientu es solo una representación del estado del asturleonés en Zamora (o como mucho en Castilla y León), pero creo que no se habla de Asturias. Por otro lado, dices en el post 63, refiriéndote al post 59: "Esto fue lo que dije; si tú no lo entiendes me temo que es problema tuyo o de Menéndez Pidal, que hablaba del dialecto leonés en vez de decir asturleonés, el muy ignorante." 
En efecto, Menéndez Pidal hablaba del dialecto leonés, pero eso no quiere decir que tú puedas extrapolar los datos de León/Zamora/Salamanca a Asturias. De hecho, los estudios de Pidal, que sentaron la base para la investigación del asturleonés, muestran cómo hay una pérdida progresiva del dialecto a medida que uno se dirige al sur y al este. Es decir, que ya cuando Pidal hizo sus estudios distinguía un estado diferente del idioma en función de la zona, cosa que tú pareces no querer aceptar. En cuanto a la indefinición del nombre, es lógico que esto se dé, ya que el nombre, igual que el uso de lengua frente a dialecto por ejemplo, tiene sus connotaciones. No obstante, esto no minimiza, en mi opinión, el valor del idioma; también podemos hablar de castellano o español, y no por eso es una lengua insignificante.
Tu actitud hacia el asturleonés se ve claramente en el post 64, de donde se deduce que hablarlo es "dar saltos evolutivos culturales hacia el medievo". Yo prefiero ser prudente, y no voy a hablar de la "llengua murciana", un tema del que no tengo ni idea. Pero, ¿podrías decirme que tiene de salto evolutivo cultural hacia el medievo el fragmento que has puesto?  Deduzco en tu escrito que el asturleonés no merece oficializarse por los parecidos con el castellano (corrígeme si me equivoco). Poniendo tu mismo ejemplo, el de "Naciones Unías" (en el asturiano central y en el normativizado es "Naciones Uníes"), hagamos un repaso por otras lenguas: francés: "Nations Unies", inglés: "United Nations", italiano: "Nazioni Unite", catalán: "Nacions Unides", gallego: "Nacións Unidas", portugués: "Nações Unidas". En fin, creo que esto demuestra que un idioma no se mide por lo que podamos entender a veces ¿no? Porque si realmente fuera así, tendríamos mucha suerte y tal vez esta página sería innecesaria


----------



## hekate

Mishar:

Bueno, sí que tengo acento (según me dicen, no es muy pronunciado) y lo más seguro es que las personas no se dirigen a mí en bable. Aún así, yo no soy una persona muy habladora y creo que muchas veces me he dedicado a escuchar como los asturianos hablan entre ellos , sea en el campo o la ciudad.

Por el otro lado, si yo escucho una frase en bable y puedo pensar que ha sido en castellano, me parece un indicador que no se trata de lenguas distintas... En la mayoría de países existen palabras locales que gente del otro lado del país no conocen aunque hablen el mismo idioma. 

Lo que refiere a la gramática, el bable tiene muchos rasgos que tenía también el castellano medieval. Lo cual hace pensar que hace siglos el asturleonés y el castellano eranmuy parecidos pero más tarde el castellano evolució, alejándose del latín vulgar más que el bable. ¿O no?


----------



## Mishar

Hola hetake, es cierto que el castellano ha sufrido una evolución mayor que el asturiano, porque se ha expandido más, ha recibido más influencias de otras lenguas, ha tenido más literatura...El asturiano se parece más al castellano medieval o al latín en algunas cuestiones porque como no llegó tan lejos se encuentra en un estado más arcaico (al menos esa es también mi percepción). No obstante, reconozco que no sé la evolución lingüística del asturiano a lo largo de la historia, así que no podría decir si en época medieval los rasgos eran esencialmente los mismos que ahora o no. 
Respecto a lo otro, no comparto tu opinión. Si bien una lengua debe tener rasgos característicos, el tema de las similitudes es muy relativo. Posiblemente un asiático pueda confundir una palabra del inglés con una española, o una del francés, y apuesto a que sin duda será incapaz de decir si ciertas palabras son del castellano o del italiano, y nadie duda de que estas sean lenguas distintas. Sin embargo, es posible que un japonés o un chino, con un sistema lingüístico tan alejado del nuestro, perciban más similitudes entre estos idiomas de Europa occidental que nosotros. Quiero decir con ello que el hecho de confundir palabras de una lengua con las de otra no tiene por qué indicar que son lenguas comunes. Y si es así, me gustaría saber por qué entonces el gallego es una lengua y el asturiano no se reconoce, ya que las semejanzas del gallego con el castellano y creo que en mayor medida con el portugués son innegables. Esta es una de las cuestiones que me duelen respecto a este tema; entiendo que tú lo puedas ver diferente por la situación que hay en Letonia, pero aquí hay variedades minoritarias (gallego, catalán (llamese catalán o valenciano) y vasco) que sí están reconocidas oficialmente y de cuya existencia como lenguas distintas del castellano los españoles, que yo sepa, no dudan. Si hay argumentos como el de los parecidos con otras lenguas que no se usan para el gallego o el catalán, ¿por qué sí sirven para intentar minimizar el valor del asturiano?

P.D.: Borré el post siguiente porque quería editar parte del mensaje y en lugar de darle a edit le di a quote.


----------



## lady jekyll

Mishar said:


> ... me gustaría saber por qué entonces el gallego es una lengua y el asturiano no se reconoce,...



Es una mera cuestión política. Como bien has dicho en tu anterior post...



Mishar said:


> La diferencia entre lengua y dialecto no es lingüística, sino social, de manera que el astur-leonés no tiene en este sentido una categoría menor al castellano ni a cualquier otro idioma.



... la diferencia entre lengua y dialecto no es lïngüística, sino social. El asturleonés será reconocido oficialmente como lengua cuando sus hablantes se unan y luchen políticamente para alcanzar ese objetivo. Si optáis por hacerlo, espero sinceramente que para ello no sigáis los mismos pasos que los catalanes, vascos y gallegos. No os lo recomiendo. Se pierde más que se gana.



Mishar said:


> (gallego, catalán (llamese catalán o valenciano) y vasco)


 Ojito con meter el catalán y el valenciano en un mismo saco. El valenciano es el valenciano, y el catalán es el catalán (aunque se parecen, son lenguas distintas; si le dices sin querer a un valenciano que habla catalán, te replicará, como es lógico). 

Saludos


----------



## Mishar

Hola Lady jekyll, claro que coincido en que es una mera cuestión política, pero parece que no todo el mundo piensa igual cuando se utiliza el argumento del parecido (lingüístico) para intentar minimizar el valor de una lengua, para dar a entender que tal lengua no existe y es lo mismo que el castellano. Lo que yo intento decir es que desde el punto de vista lingüístico no hay diferencia en mi opinión entre el gallego y el asturiano, y por eso me molesta que se intente ocultar una idea política tras un argumento lingüístico erróneo. 
Sobre la diferencia entre lengua y dialecto estoy también de acuerdo, y creo igual que tú que la forma en que aquí se ha actuado con las lenguas cooficiales no es la correcta, pero eso ya es otro asunto. 
En cuanto al catalán y al valenciano, desde mi humilde opinión (reconozco que no estoy puesta en el tema) tengo entendido que hay cierto debate sobre esto. He escuchado lo de que son lenguas distintas, pero también hay quien dice que el valenciano es un dialecto del catalán y que no puede ser considerado una lengua propia, que sólo tiene algunas variantes. Como yo no sé tanto de este asunto como para inclinarme por una de las dos visiones y no sabía cómo expresarlo por eso puse lo de catalán (llámese catalán o valenciano). Espero no haber ofendido a nadie con ello, porque me doy cuenta de que no fue la mejor forma de decirlo.


----------



## Popescu

lady jekyll said:


> Es una mera cuestión política. Como bien has dicho en tu anterior post...
> 
> 
> 
> ... la diferencia entre lengua y dialecto no es lïngüística, sino social. El asturleonés será reconocido oficialmente como lengua cuando sus hablantes se unan y luchen políticamente para alcanzar ese objetivo. Si optáis por hacerlo, espero sinceramente que para ello no sigáis los mismos pasos que los catalanes, vascos y gallegos. No os lo recomiendo. Se pierde más que se gana.
> 
> Ojito con meter el catalán y el valenciano en un mismo saco. El valenciano es el valenciano, y el catalán es el catalán (aunque se parecen, son lenguas distintas; si le dices sin querer a un valenciano que habla catalán, te replicará, como es lógico).
> 
> Saludos


 
Esto se va del hilo, pero eso de se pierde más que se gana depende de lo que quieras, preguntaselo al bng,pnv,ciu,psc,psg,erc,elsverts........

Y lo del valenciano, por mucho que hinchen sus bocas los valencianos de que hablan valenciano, lo que les enseñan en en el colegio es catalán, no valenciano, las palabras, giros, formas verbales.... valencianas es decir la esencia del valenciano, son consideradas barbarismos por los profesores de valenciano, así que te puede escribir un valenciano y no sabrás que es valenciano y hablar pues tampoco a no ser que se apichat.


----------



## clares3

Hola
"Tu actitud hacia el asturleonés se ve claramente en el post 64, de donde se deduce que hablarlo es "dar saltos evolutivos culturales hacia el medievo". Yo prefiero ser prudente, y no voy a hablar de la "llengua murciana", un tema del que no tengo ni idea. Pero, ¿podrías decirme que tiene de salto evolutivo cultural hacia el medievo el fragmento que has puesto? Deduzco en tu escrito que el asturleonés no merece oficializarse por los parecidos con el castellano (corrígeme si me equivoco)." (Mishar) 

Sería muy largo y tedioso explicar aquí mi actitud hacia el asturleonés, pero se podría resumir en que habiendo días enteros no me ocupo yo de medios días. Y como te refieres a la inventada "llengua murciana", mal llamada panocho (te sorprendería saber que lo que fue un juego de señoritos para reirse a costa de los agricultores ahora lo quieren convertir en lengua de todos los murcianos) os adjunto un texto en supuesto panocho:

 "L’Ajuntaera pa la plática, l'esturrie y l'escarculle la llengua murciana, tal qualo su mesmo mote menta, es una ansociación que tié como enza esturriar por quarsiquier lugar la llengua murciana, escarcullar los fontanares antannones, y la plática, pa poer surtir a quarsiquier presona que quiá trejinar en nuestra llengua. L'Ajuntaera es un ansociación curtural, sin álimo e lucro, cuya nacencia s'ebe a l'emporche u iniciativa d'una munchá e presonas empreocupás por l'esapaición d'una e las sennas d'identïá mas sentías e nuestro poel·lo: su jorma traïcional e comunicarse por la plática. L'Ajuntaera tié por finalïá la d’emporchar toa una rilá d’aciones qu’alleven a una mayor conocencia d'er murciano y a la posibilïá e s’uso tanto n’er llenguaje hablao como en l'escrebío."

Tanto si esa jerga se hiciera oficial (no hay riesgo ninguno) como si se hiciera esa otra lengua asturiana a la que te refieres, los hablantes habrían prescindido de una lengua culta, desarrollada y reconocida, optando por un residuo folclórico difícilmente presentable en sociedad. Pero, como ya antes os dije a los aficionados, mis mejores deseos en vuestra esfuerzo por recuperar y restaurar  semejante monumento cultural. Puede, hasta cierto punto, ser una tarea urgente dado el riesgo en que esté de desaparecer.
Ánimo.


----------



## Mishar

"Tanto si esa jerga se hiciera oficial (no hay riesgo ninguno) como si se hiciera esa otra lengua asturiana a la que te refieres, los hablantes habrían prescindido de una lengua culta, desarrollada y reconocida, optando por un residuo folclórico difícilmente presentable en sociedad."

Pareces dar por hecho que hacer oficial una lengua supone prescindir de otra, cuando creo que la convivencia de dos lenguas es perfectamente compatible. Desde luego, cuando yo defiendo el asturiano en ningún momento estoy pensando en que haya que prescindir del castellano, una lengua que además me encanta (por algo estudio filología hispánica). 
Por otra parte, sigues despreciando el asturiano cuando lo consideras "un residuo folclórico difícilmente presentable en sociedad". Aunque desconozco lo que ocurre en Murcia con la "llengua murciana", creo que nada tiene que ver con la situación del asturleonés, así que tal vez sería mejor que no mezclases unas cosas con otras.
En cuanto a tu opinión sobre el asturleonés, creo que en líneas generales quedó clara, me parece que te interesa bien poco su conservación y todo lo que tenga que ver con él. No obstante, sigo sin ver una argumentación de tu punto de vista en la que des razones lingüísticas y no políticas o sentimentales.


----------



## clares3

Hola
Sin ánimo de retomar esta polémica sí creo de interés que sepáis que en el página web del Tribunal Constitucional español (google: españa tribunal constitucional; una vez dentro buscad "resoluciones recientes") podéis acceder a un auto dictado por el TC al respecto; se trata de un funcionario que se dirigió a las autoridades en bable y no se atendió su ruego. El TC avala el uso y, por tanto, la necesidad de atender una petición redactada en bable.
Me encantaría acceder (no lo he conseguido) al texto de la solicitud. ¿Algún aficionado ha tenido más suerte que yo en su búsqueda?


----------



## Boeza/Buyeza

Leo este foro con 7 años de diferencia y creo que con suerte hoy ya no se darían este tipo de discusiones, puesto que se está avanzando mucho tanto en la disponibilidad de la información como en la visualización de esa realidad.

Aún así me sorprenden algunas reflexiones como la de "si puedo entenderlo ha de ser el mismo idioma" (con esas se podría cuestionar si el portugués o el italiano son idiomas, y por tanto si la unidad latina todavía es en parte una realidad).

Por otra parte me ruboriza que se tome la parte por el todo, y que conociendo el habla del centro de Asturias y de las ciudades más pobladas (o incluso desconociéndola, puesto que nadie afirmó que escuchara una conversación entre asturianos en la lengua autóctona, si no solo percibir algún giro al tratar con ellos cuando se les dirige uno en castellano). 

Puede que el asturiano central y oriental tengan mayor influencia del castellano y algunas coincidencias por contacto ¿pero alguno se molestó en conocer las hablas occidentales y en concreto el mirandés? estaría bien que se animaran y quizá la impresión sea distinta (a los gallegos y portugueses el leonés occidental les suena muy familiar, incluso en el trabajo de Menéndez Pidal en la introducción a la que se aludió habla de que en Miranda la conciencia era también la de hablar un portugués descuidado, como una variante fronteriza de la lengua).

Dado que el leonés en el lado español se tuvo por dialecto del castellano, y del lado portugués por dialecto del portugués podría llegarse al absurdo de deducir que castellano y portugués son el mismo idioma (cosa que nadie se atrevió a afirmar).

Desde el punto de vista lingüístico el leonés tiene en sus propias estructuras varias características que hacen de ella una lengua romance más, con el mismo rango que el occitano, el rumano, el catalán o el francés (por no repetir las que ya cité).

Si a alguien en el foro le interesa podría enumerar esos rasgos particulares del leonés (fonéticos y gramaticales) que no dependen en nada de sociología, tradición literaria, número de hablantes, identidad ni decisiones políticas.


----------



## S.V.

Hice una pequeña lista de Swadesh. Sí creo que cualquier hablante podría entender casi todas las palabras, y esa -_u_ final probablemente les parecería la marca más peculiar. Si es mayor la diferencia, parece debido a que se acerca más a un castellano medieval, como la _f-_ que se perdió en _humo, hígado_ o_ hoja_; diptongos en vez de vocales abiertas tónicas, comunes cuando en castellano aún se vacilaba (hoy presentes en algunas zonas rurales). El término más alejado me parece _raigañu_, relacionado con el campo y que es _raíz_ en otras zonas.


----------



## Quiviscumque

Estimados foreros:
Creo que el tema ya se debatió bastante. Además, cae un poco fuera de la finalidad  de este foro "Solo español".
Por ello cerramos el hilo.
Si queréis debatir sobre estas cuestiones os sugiero el foro "Etymology, History of languages, and Linguistics" donde se pueden emplear todos los idiomas (de hecho, hay varios hilos en español).


----------

